# Hi and low temp settings in Masterbuilt Pro Electric



## kbcbrew (Aug 29, 2012)

I am new to all this.  I recently bought a new Masterbuilt Pro Electric smoker. So far I love it except the thermometer was way off so I bought a wireless Maverick Barbecue Set.

What is a realistic high and low when setting the alarm on the thermometer? 

I am guessing if I am attempting to cook at certain temperature at least 10 degrees both directions would be good.


----------



## fredaevans (Aug 31, 2012)

Good call on 'ignoring' the built in therm ..... have yet to see one that was even 'close.' Your choice of the electronic one was a good one; same as I use, but that has nothing to do with my comment. Problem with these types of smokers is 'heat rises.'

Close to the bottom one read; at the top could easily be 15 (or more degrees) hotter. Only way I've found to 'calibrate' which shelf to put my 'stuff' on was to run it empty for several hours and move the probe from one level to the next. Once you find the sweet spots (write them down!!!!) for a given temp you've then got a good idea where you want the food.

I calibrated mine for 175, 225, 250, and 300. Rare to need a 300 setting, but it does happen if you need a quick cook AND smoke.

Fred


----------

